# Update from Monarch Models...



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Scott contacted me the other day and wanted to bring everyone up to speed on the anticipated release of Gorgo...
He had just recieved an email from Cleveland artist, Gary Makatura,...Gary sustained an injury a little while ago (and as Scott relayed it to me) "As Gary tells it, he was moving out an old refrigerator from his parents house and got his hand pinned between the fridge and the wall. Two metacarpals of his painting hand fractured. Crazy artists. ...Garys' email reads as follows:
(SPOILERS HAVE BEEN REMOVED)

Hey Scott,

Okay Mate, Hang in there, I've been working on this stuff continuously for months now and I'm

nearly ready. I've been having a hell of a time with my hand cramping up. I get about twenty

minutes work done and then my fingers lock-up to the point where I'm useless. This has slowed

me down terribly but I'm using every minute I can get.

Gorgo Instruction illo's are slowing me up because the fine inking work is really killing my hand but, they're almost finished as well. 
Cheers,

Gary 

(my response)
Hi Scott,
Thanks for the update!....I'll spread the word....
....soooo the time frame will be off a little...any estimate?
The majority of your fans have the mindset that they would rather have it right, than right now...
which is good. Although Moebius and Atlantis are pumping them out....Monarch Kits are regarded as the Cadillac
of all kits and have been more likened to the Classic Auroras than the aforementioned companies. (Although I'm very pleased with the moebius
Munsters House)
Tell me Scott have any of the Glow in the Dark kits been made yet or do the instructions need to be done first?
Thinking about it ...I guess the instructions would have to be done so they could packaged as the kits came off the assembly line.
Cheers 
Denis

....Scott goes on to say... 
Hi Denis
You’re too kind.

I’ll happily take the Cadillac compliment.
I thought I would bring people up to speed with all of the over due delays with Gorgo and glow projects, Gorgo tooling is ready to go. And the box pdf is ready. Just the instructions illustration is pending. The pdf creation will be an easy step. Thousands of dollars in tooling sitting idle over a piece of paper that most modellers don’t even really require to build the kit. Whaddaya do? I honestly don’t have a completion date from Gary on the horizon. All I can hope for is something in the next six months.

The glow kits are pending the gorgo kit. Run of Gorgo with a simultaneous run of the glow ghost. The glow instructions and glow box pdf is just a photoshop manipulation. No repaint was needed when the first run of nossy was updated for the Nossy frightening lightning.
Model on.
Scott 
(SPOILERS HAVE BEEN REMOVED)
I'll keep you updated with any new developments guys :wave:
Denis


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking forward to Gorgo:thumbsup: Hoping the spoilers are the Moonsuit:thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the update McDee. :thumbsup: Agree with your Aurora comments and Caddy comparison (although I rank them in the Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG class). Monarch's Nosferatu is the favorite of all the models in my collection.

I hope Gary doesn't push it too hard so that his injurie get the chance to heal properly. His artwork is a huge part of the appeal of these kits. I really appreciate his work and look forward to seeing what he brushes up for Gorgo and Monarch's future kits. 

Keep plugging Scott!

"Make mine Monarch!"

Regards,
Matt

PS: Its not like I don't have 5,000 other models to keep me occupied while I wait...


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Can't wait for Gorgo and I understand why a one man shop takes lonegr to produce something than a larger company, but I have to respectfully disagree that Monarch's quality outshines Moebius'. Moebius' Invisible man & Bride are easily on par with Sinbad and the Ghost. And Dracula Delux looks better than all of them. There's room for everybody! Still, I can't wait for Gorgo. My old Resin from the Grave Gorgo wants company!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the positive responses guys :thumbsup:
and bqeman...you're not wrong about Moebius and Atlantis...I didn't mean to insinuate that they were inferior by any means...
What I meant is that Monarch kits have been more likened to the Classic Auroras as a complete package...The long box packaging and Garys' Makaturas' ability of duplicating the style and technique of Aurora Artists such as James Bama and Mort Kunstler...kind of a nostalgia thing with me...With all the cool kits available these days...I'm in styrene heaven:thumbsup:
Cheers:wave:
Denis/Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have no issues with the length of time it takes for Monarch (or Moebius, or Atlantis, or Pegasus, for that matter) to produce kits; they're worth the wait. As I've posted before, I'd rather have it _right_ than have it _right now_, and I'm not going anywhere (and if I do, it won't matter anyway). Besides, as has been posted above, I already have more kits than I'll be able to build in my lifetime, so I'm in no particular hurry.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

sg-99 said:


> Looking forward to Gorgo:thumbsup: Hoping the spoilers are the Moonsuit:thumbsup:


My feelings too. Have plenty of kits to work on while I wait for the Monarch kits.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for the very welcomed news, Denis. I agree with the comparisons of the kits. They are all wonderful and great to have, the Monarchs do capture that old Aurora feel for sure.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The moral of this story is this one.Artists should never move heavy things that might injure their precious little pinkies as their artistic skills are too precious.Let the grunts do the heavy jobs.Certainly hope that gary makes a full recovery as everyone is depending on him for providing his fantastic art that greatly enhances the model kit building experience.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I greatly appreciate the update McDee, and I am looking forward to this kit with everyone else.
Scott basically has revived the Aurora line for us. What a guy!!!!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks McDee! McGee, McGoo, McMee...Sorry..having a DiNozzo moment..


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If the astronaut kit ever get's out,does Monarch have any idea on the sale price of this kit.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> If the astronaut kit ever get's out,does Monarch have any idea on the sale price of this kit.


Probably around the $25.00 to $35.00 Range...So far Scott has kept all his kits under the $30.00 mark...
Denis


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I'll be picking up Gorgo when Scott finally gets him out on the street. I have all his kits so far and usually they go on the bench very quickly. Now the one I am really looking forward to and hoping he does is the Fly in styrene. I saw his ideas on it at the Fest some years back and that one would be great.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update on Gorgo Denis. :thumbsup:
Thanks too for Scott for keeping us all in the loop. His kits are the closest thing to Aurora I've ever seen (Aurora MkII as far as I'm concerned) and they're all well worth the wait.
I hope Gary's able to regain full use of his hand completely (the x-rays aren't pretty:drunk and that he's able to continue to do Scotts artwork for years to come. He is IMHO one of the main reasons Monarch has that great Aurora vibe.

Chris.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Thanks for the update on Gorgo Denis. :thumbsup:
> 
> He is IMHO one of the main reasons Monarch has that great Aurora vibe.
> 
> Chris.



True dat Chris. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Glad Gary is on the mend. I've been a fan since he did the Aurora What-If boxes (and it would be fun to have him add to that line). His artwork is always spot-on!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey, I've got no problem waiting for his kits. Everyone of them has been out of the park cool and JUST AS GREAT as the Aurora kits of old. Love the size, figures and bases. Boxes are great too and look awesome next to the Auroras so tell him TAKE YOUR TIME! So far it has paid off in quality and are my favorite monster kits.
Hope he gets around the hurdle getting those Dracula/Hyde 1/13 combo kits out.
I hope its not an issue with Revell or Denncom.


----------



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

Glad to hear Gorgo is still coming...I can't wait! Nosferatu is still one of my favorite plastic kits ever.


----------



## Zeus (Aug 2, 2008)

Agreed! Great kits...I've got most of them too...superior to Mobeius in all respects. However, he has more excuses for getting kits out late than Carter has liver pills. Unfortunately, It's becoming annoying and expected.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Zeus said:


> Agreed! Great kits...I've got most of them too...superior to Mobeius in all respects. However, he has more excuses for getting kits out late than Carter has liver pills. Unfortunately, It's becoming annoying and expected.


I am amazed by what he has accomplished so far, he has a full time job and producing kits is just a hobby. Given the quality of the kits, I have no problem being patient and waiting for the next release.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The reason we feel so annoyed is because his kits are so great and that we can't wait to get our hands on them.Let's not forget that the manufacturer in China often gives priority to other manufacturers which probably ask to produce various merchandise in greater quantities.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I've heard his kit are great, too! I know if he ever produces the moon suit I will absolutely buy one! If not, well, it's not like I don't have other kits to keep me busy!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> The reason we feel so annoyed is because his kits are so great and that we can't wait to get our hands on them.Let's not forget that the manufacturer in China often gives priority to other manufacturers which probably ask to produce various merchandise in greater quantities.





Sound like Monarch might be better off going with some other manufacturer if this is what's holding up production.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Sound like Monarch might be better off going with some other manufacturer if this is what's holding up production.


That's not what's holding up production, read post #1.
Denis


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Maybe the manufacturer is not entirely responsible for the delays this time,but from the postings made in the past,this seemed to certainly be an important factor.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

So?
...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Zeus said:


> Agreed! Great kits...I've got most of them too...superior to Mobeius in all respects. However, he has more excuses for getting kits out late than Carter has liver pills. Unfortunately, It's becoming annoying and expected.


Scott's kits are terrific and I'll have at least 2 ordered before the ink drys on the shiment manifest, but no way would I say superior to Frank's in every respect. 
Frank has hit many homeruns on his products. Green Lantern, Invisible Man, BOF, The Munster's House just to name a few.

My feeling is that Moebius has produced so many kits it leaves more room for unfair nitpicking and criticism and God knows there's been more than enough of that.

But anyway back to topic, The delay in the Ghost release as I recall was a 2-fold issue first with the manuafacturer then with the directions.

This is just a bad luck case of the instrux dude breaking his hand while trying to help someone out. I'm sure he didn't wake up that morning wishing for a broken paw buy hey (stuff) happens.

Speaking of other Monarch releases further down the horizon, I recall seeing a certain other sculpt I really had and "Eye" on


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> That's not what's holding up production, read post #1.
> Denis




I know I've read it but every time I read it I can't help thinking of that old chestnut from school "the dog ate my homework".


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> Maybe the manufacturer is not entirely responsible for the delays this time,but from the postings made in the past,this seemed to certainly be an important factor.




That's what makes me wonder. And dealing with manufacturers so far away and even with a language barrier can't be too easy either.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

It gets here when it gets here. And I will pick up a couple when it arrives.


----------



## mr.victor (Feb 11, 2009)

Any word on whether the instructions have been finished?


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

'Gorgo' looks great and I'll buy at least two (maybe more) when it's released. 

But the Rhedosaurus (not resin) is still my all-time #1 dream movie dinosaur kit.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Any other updates?


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, one bit of good news is that there's a deluxe edition of the movie coming out on bluray and dvd:

http://www.amazon.com/Gorgo-Ultimate-Collectors-Bill-Travers/dp/B00B2M7DKA/ref=sr_1_3?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1360924559&sr=1-3&keywords=Gorgo


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just asked Scott that question myself....

Scotts partial reply...



Gorgo is a very expensive piece of metal tooling sitting idle in China because a small piece of paper instructions is not complete. Heck most of us could assemble the kit just by looking at and holding the pieces beside one another. I have to do a little work on my end this month and then I should have a more concrete answer to follow. But yes, Denis, the natives and the president of Monarch are getting very restless. Stay faithful Denis, as much as it is hard to believe, Monarch is committed to producing new kits for as many years to come as there are customers. We may just need a little HR help in the illustration art dept. to meet the tooling demand.

I feel Scotts frustration...but Hang in there guys...
Denis


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Just asked Scott that question myself....
> 
> Scotts partial reply...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update McDee. Its much appreciated. I have faith that S.M. will sort it all out so that Monarch can get back the momentum it needs and keep producing great kits.

Regards,
Matt


----------

